# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Khổ như chuyện "giải quyết nỗi buồn " trên đường du lịch

## conangbuongbinh

*Nếu có 1 thống kê về cách gọi lệch của nhà vệ sinh trên thế giới thì Việt Nam sẽ xếp vị trí số 1 với rất nhiều "mỹ từ" như: đi hái hoa, đi "nét", đi xem wiliam cường...*

* Nhà vệ sinh... rộng nhất thế giới*

Tôi vẫn nhớ một kỷ niệm dở khóc dở cười của một cậu bạn tôi thời sinh viên. Chúng tôi được cử vào đội diễu hành chào mừng quốc khánh mùng 2/9 trong khu vườn hồng ở Lăng Bác. Trời tối, một cậu bạn trong nhóm mắc đi tiểu mà đi khắp nơi không thấy nơi nào có thể giải quyết cái sự… tế nhị này.

Quá căng thẳng, cậu ta liều chui vào một bụi cây và “hành sự”. Thật không may, đang cao trào thì bị… bắt. Cậu bạn tôi thì xấu hổ. Mấy đứa chúng tôi, đứa không nhịn được cười, đứa thương bạn. Cả bọn xin xỏ mãi, để lại thẻ sinh viên mới được tha.


Nhà vệ sinh "công cộng" bên bụi cỏ.  
Anh bạn tôi, chủ một tiệm vàng bạc đá quý rất lớn ở 28 Trần Hưng Đạo, quận Hồng Bàng – Hải Phòng. Đây là địa điểm trung tâm, ngay cạnh nhà hát lớn Hải Phòng, một địa điểm du lịch lớn của thành phố. Sau nhà hát lớn có một nhà vệ sinh công cộng rất lớn. Tuy nhiên, anh bạn tôi kể: khách du lịch nước ngoài không hề biết điều đó, có rất nhiều người nhịn không được nên vào hỏi đi nhờ vệ sinh ở chỗ cửa hàng của anh.

*Chốn linh thiên thì không cần nhà vệ sinh*

Cái chuyện “hái hoa” bên đường của khách du lịch ở Việt Nam cứ gọi là… bình thường như trái đất quay quanh mặt trời. Năm 2011, các đoàn khách của các công ty lữ hành đi khảo sát địa điểm du lịch khu nhà Mạc ở Kiến Thụy, Hải Phòng để xúc tiến và quảng bá du lịch. Mọi thứ đều tốt đẹp cho đến lúc mọi người đi tìm nhà… vệ sinh. Ai cũng lắc đầu ngao ngán: đầu tư bao nhiêu tiền để xây dựng nên công tình này mà sao không làm cố cái nhà vệ sinh đàng hoàng?

Huế - một điểm du lịch thu hút rất đông du khách trong nước và quốc tế tới thăm quan cũng vô cùng thiếu thốn về cái chỗ nhỏ bé để cho du khách vơi đi nỗi buồn sau chặng đường thăm quan dài.

Dòng sông Hương êm đềm thơ mộng từng "thoang thoảng" mùi khai khi nhiều du khách và người dân tìm mỏi mắt không ra nhà vệ sinh. Hay trong khu vực Đại Nội, có đi mải miết, mỏi chân, tốn nước uống, đến lúc muốn rửa qua cái mặt và vệ sinh thì hỏi mỏi miệng, rồi đi mỏi chân mới thấy được một cái nhà vệ sinh be bé, cũng chẳng lấy gì làm tiện nghi để ghé vào.

Chưa hết, khi thăm quan Lăng Khải Định, du khách muốn tìm khu vệ sinh đúng là mòn con mắt và khi tìm được thì không khỏi thất vọng. Nó quá tồi tàn, thậm chí có phần bẩn thỉu. Đặc biệt du khách chỉ được phép... đi nhẹ, còn đi nặng thì mời... vào rừng thông hay ghé vào nhà dân đâu đó.

Cơ quan chức năng biện hộ rằng, họ không có kinh phí cho vấn đề "giải quyết nỗi buồn", hoặc ở trốn linh thiêng, du khách cũng đừng nên đòi hỏi... quá đáng.

Cũng không thể phủ nhận rằng việc nhà vệ sinh quá bẩn một phần là do ý thức của du khách. Nhưng lỗi lớn ở đây chính là do nó không được quan tâm đúng mực. Cái nhu cầu tối thiếu của con người này từ bao đời nay luôn luôn được coi là phụ (mặc dù thiếu nó thì trở thành một vấn đề lớn, trầm trọng ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe).

Dọc đường du lịch, từ miền núi, xuống miền biển, từ những địa danh nổi tiếng tới những nơi còn giữ được vẻ hoang sơ chưa nơi nào có một nhà vệ sinh mà khi du khách khi đi vào rồi đến lúc đi ra cảm thấy đúng là nỗi buồn thực sự biến mất!

Có rất nhiều mô hình nhà vệ sinh được xây dựng. Trên dọc đường quốc lộ 1A có những trạm dừng chân kết hợp khu vệ sinh, cửa hàng mua sắm và nơi nghỉ ngơi trong chuyến đi dài. Hay phổ biến hơn là ở những trạm xăng dầu, khi xe vào đổ xăng, du khách cũng có thể xuống để đi vệ sinh... Nhưng xem ra, chỉ được một thời gian rất ngắn, những nơi đó biến thành nỗi kinh hoàng của du khách. Anh Thành An, một hướng dẫn viên du lịch tại Hà Nội tâm sự rằng, du khách nói với anh là đừng dừng ở trạm, họ không thể "đi" được vì nó quá bẩn: không có nước, không có giấy, thậm chí ô vệ sinh không có cửa che chắn, mùi thì không thể thở được!

----------

